# jointer??



## bike (Mar 15, 2006)

hello all, new here and already learning alot, now to my question and i hope i can get it accross without two much confusion.
i need a jig for makeing the edges of two different boards come togather like a pattern(i think thats how i want to say it)i have seen this jig in a book that a friend from work has but as im laid off im not able to get ahold of him. it wasent that complicated, you put the boards in from opposite directions..make a pass with the router on the first one, move the seconed board up and make the second pass useing the same "fence" as u did with the first one...the two boards should be identical when done..pretty simple..but i cant figure it out without at least a pic or something.
thanks in advance


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

bike said:


> hello all, new here and already learning alot, now to my question and i hope i can get it accross without two much confusion.
> i need a jig for makeing the edges of two different boards come togather like a pattern(i think thats how i want to say it)i have seen this jig in a book that a friend from work has but as im laid off im not able to get ahold of him. it wasent that complicated, you put the boards in from opposite directions..make a pass with the router on the first one, move the seconed board up and make the second pass useing the same "fence" as u did with the first one...the two boards should be identical when done..pretty simple..but i cant figure it out without at least a pic or something.
> thanks in advance


Hello bike, Welcome to the RouterForums 

Are you talk about a flush trim Jig?


----------



## TGO (Sep 10, 2004)

http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=TF--&product=F020


----------



## bike (Mar 15, 2006)

TerryO said:


> http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=TF--&product=F020


i guess u could call it that..im not sure...i call it the poor mans jointer, i figured it out today and made it, and the best part is...it works!!!! all it does is make the edges of boards the same so when u mate them they go togather perfectly, and since my table saw is basicallly junk...and i dont have a jointer this is a pretty good alternative to good clean joints for makeing panels up on.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

bike said:


> i guess u could call it that..im not sure...i call it the poor mans jointer, i figured it out today and made it, and the best part is...it works!!!! all it does is make the edges of boards the same so when u mate them they go togather perfectly, and since my table saw is basicallly junk...and i dont have a jointer this is a pretty good alternative to good clean joints for makeing panels up on.


Hello bike,

I understand now. I use my Split Router Fence which is reversible for jointing and a long 1/2" Shank 1/2" Straight bit in my router table, then I use a Reversible Glue Joint bit to join the boards for a table top or Door Panels..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

bike, I know the jig you are referring to. I have seen it in one of my books. I looked in two of them but can't find it. i will keep searching tho and will let you know if and when I find it.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## bike (Mar 15, 2006)

id like to see that again...like i said i did come up with something that does work would like to see how its supposed to be...if i can figure out how ill post of pic or two of it.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i use a flush trim bit and this fence 19" Long polyethylene Router Jointer Fence 
Infeed is 1/16" narrower to joint the edges of your wood when you get it set up right it work's better or just as good a good tuned jointer but i like the flush trim better del schisler
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=TF01--&product=F020


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The jointer fence (I use a piece of plastic laminate) will work for edges,but it is difficult to level the faces without a jointer.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

jerrymayfield said:


> The jointer fence (I use a piece of plastic laminate) will work for edges,but it is difficult to level the faces without a jointer.
> 
> Regards
> Jerry


i have both fence's 1 is off set to the infeed and the other 1 is just streight accross no off set
i use my planer first than do the flush trim bit it is quick eather way works del schisler


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

A planer makes one face parallel to the other which is only good if the first face is flat. If you are using rough cut lumber you must flatten one face first, using a plane,belt sander,jointer or some other method before going to the planer.

Regards
Jerry


----------

